# Er facility/dr charges



## jgpacheco (Nov 3, 2010)

If a doc is employed by a free standing ER facility, should I bill for two different claims?  One to reflect the doc charges and then one to reflect Facility charges?  Or would it go on just one claim?  

Jessica


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2010)

It depends on where you are and what payer you are billing.  There are 2 ways to do this and it is usually payer preference.  
1st:
Bill one UB-04 and in addition to the codes for the rev code 450 you add codes for the physician visit and any physician procedures with the rev code for professional services.. I think this is 981 but please look it up first.
or 
2nd:
Bill a UB-04 for the facility charges and a CMS 1500 for the professional services.
Most payers that I have dealt with recently want two separate claims but I still occaisionally run across those that want only the UB-04.


----------



## jgpacheco (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

